
Do the Stupidest Thing that Could Possibly Work - paul
http://globalnerdy.com/2007/06/01/do-the-stupidest-thing-that-could-possibly-work/
======
jamesbritt
So, is this an argument for writing a distributed Web framework in VB 3?

Probably not. But it does suggest people should read The Black Swan,
especially the parts on prediction.

